# Gordan Ramsey Ribs...



## ecto1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gordan Ramsey just let the secret out on perfect ribs...








I for one will not be tring this


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 4, 2012)

2 minutes on the ribs,,,,man that's fast!


----------



## cdldriver (Apr 4, 2012)

what?????????      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  par boil never   he really needs some help.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2012)

Another cooking failure by the English


----------



## atcnick (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this how you got first place ribs in Houston ecto?


-Nick


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pops Fassett  shared a link.

2 seconds ago

Saw your video on ribs and pork loins, boiling the ribs... omg - you cook the ribs lo and slo in a smoker, 3-2-1 method, develop a smoke ring, etc. Please log onto http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/  and we will teach you the Proper way to do ribs!
Pops6927 on SMF, meathead. Love your shows, think you're great, but boiling ribs is like using instant mashed potatoes! Please join us!

SmokingMeatForums.com - Smoker and smoking meat forums and reviews

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com

Smoking Meat Forums covers smokers, smoking ribs, brisket, chicken, sausage, and more.

This is what I posted on Gordon Ramsey's page!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2012)

[color= rgb(51, 51, 51)]Message[/color]





[h2]Gordon Ramsay[/h2]
79,080 likes · 1,715 talking about this





TimelineTimelineAbout

NowMarch20122011Joined Facebook

HighlightsHighlightsFriend ActivityPosts by PagePosts by Others



[color= rgb(51, 51, 51)]Public Figure[/color]
[color= rgb(51, 51, 51)]Welcome to the OFFICIAL Gordon Ramsay Facebook page.[/color]
[color= rgb(59, 89, 152)]About[/color]

[color= rgb(59, 89, 152)]Photos[/color]


79,080

[color= rgb(59, 89, 152)]Likes[/color]

Restaurant information
Foxtrot Oscar   Foxtrot Oscar is a local bistro in the heart of Chelsea, prov

[color= rgb(59, 89, 152)]Notes[/color][color= rgb(153, 153, 153)]1[/color]

[color= rgb(59, 89, 152)]Videos[/color]

[color= rgb(161, 161, 193)]Highlights[/color]
HighlightsHighlightsFriend ActivityPosts by PagePosts by Others


*Post*
 




Recent Posts by Others on Gordon RamsaySee All






[h6] [/h6]
Mário Jorge Simões Costa
[h6]boa noite eu vivo em Portugal e gosto muito dos seus programas que passam aqui no meu lindo país mas eu não encontro livros seus escritos na língua do poeta Camões[/h6]4 hours ago





[h6] [/h6]
Tonia Raymundo
[h6]i like[/h6]4 hours ago





[h6] [/h6]
Michael Lynch
[h6]Im heading to London this October, which one of your restaurants should I go to? All of them?[/h6]7 hours ago





[h6] [/h6]
Johan Tandpyn Van Zyl
[h6]Halo chef it is my dream to become a chef i dont want anythine more i would love chef to be my mentor but i know there are rows of chefs who whant to learn from you chef but if chef has advise for a youne chef wher can i begin[/h6]8 hours ago





[h6] [/h6]
Crystal Holton-Colangelo
[h6]you are my idiol i would love to study with you after i get out of school i think you are the best and would like the honor of learning from you[/h6]8 hours ago
More Posts





Pops Fassett  shared a link.

2 seconds ago

Saw your video on ribs and pork loins, boiling the ribs... omg - you cook the ribs lo and slo in a smoker, 3-2-1 method, develop a smoke ring, etc. Please log ontohttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/  and we will teach you the Proper way to do ribs!
Pops6927 on SMF, meathead. Love your shows, think you're great, but boiling ribs is like using instant mashed potatoes! Please join us!

SmokingMeatForums.com - Smoker and smoking meat forums and reviews

www.smokingmeatforums.com

Smoking Meat Forums covers smokers, smoking ribs, brisket, chicken, sausage, and more.

Like  ·   · Share


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is great pops!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 5, 2012)

Great Pops...he could learn something here!


----------



## alelover (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 5, 2012)

I bet he'll be dropping a few "F" bombs when/if he reads that!!! LOL
Good idea, Pops!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## michael ark (Apr 5, 2012)

Giv'em hell pop's!:biggrin::devil:


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see the response


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, if you had a tank rolling up on you, you might want to cook them fast too.


----------



## alelover (Apr 5, 2012)

Still. Boiling ribs just ain't right.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 5, 2012)

What do the British know about BBQ anyways


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya boil the flavors out, that's how you make stock not ribs! Boiled to mush is not what is meant by "fall of the bone". Hot a few f-bombs of my own for that. :biggrin:


----------



## brit300 (Apr 5, 2012)

They use ribs in pea soup


----------



## wobblehd (Mar 25, 2015)

That is hilarious.  The Brit is showing us how to boil ribs. He should stick to Beef Wellington.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 25, 2015)

..... well the boiled ribs go with the over-boiled veggies that the Brits seem to like as well. My friends mother-in-law would cook veggies till they were grey and pronounce them perfectly done!


----------



## venture (Mar 26, 2015)

Makes me wonder who hands out those Michelin stars?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## inkslinger (May 30, 2015)

The British boil everything. I'm pulling my hair out watching this.


----------



## smokewood (Sep 1, 2015)

The tank should have veered right and knocked him over. Give the geezer a set of combats and a BBQ and he thinks he's the dog's doo-dahs!! He is not one of our better exports.  

We don't all cook ribs that way, some of us do it correctly.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 15, 2015)

You boil what I thought the English only boil water for tea something new maybe pork tea?

Hey Bearcarver where are you on this one  -  still laughing I bet.


----------



## smokewood (Oct 16, 2015)

Pork Tea!!  Nah it will never catch on.

Popular to what people think the majority of Brits drink coffee as apposed to drinking tea.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 17, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Pork Tea!!  Nah it will never catch on.
> 
> Popular to what people think the majority of Brits drink coffee as apposed to drinking tea.


And not all Americans are coffee drinkers, either. I live in the American Mecca of coffee, Seattle, and I've been a tea-only drinker my whole life. It's not always easy, though. Tea is usually an afterthought anywhere here, and it seems a bother to waitpersons when I order it. Whereas when I travel to Canada, tea drinkers there are treated with a modicum of respect.

Sorry to be off-topic.


----------

